
Our first instinct is far too often wrong - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/32e4b22e-7197-11e9-bbfb-5c68069fbd15
======
hhs
If this is paywalled for you, please click on the button 'web', which is below
the title of this thread. This will open a Google search result and the first
result should be this FT piece and hopefully, when you click on that, it's
accessible.

